# Party Barge Gone Wild 11/10/2013



## carnuba (Jul 22, 2008)

Bummer about your oar, but I must say I was expecting pictures!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

While the river _does_ call me, I would be very surprised to get a _text_


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

carnuba said:


> Bummer about your oar, but I must say I was expecting pictures!


I was thinking video.


----------



## stillwaterpaddler (Nov 16, 2003)

nice one Ed. Hope to see you soon. Just wait till I tell the boys


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I saw the same thing happen to my friends sawyer mxg... Gotta have leashes on those things even in flat water.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

definitely one of the most disappointing threads to open in a long time...


----------

